# Inshore ROD?



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

I got a 2500 stradic and looking a good inshore rod to match well with it. Looking to be light but a good backbone. Mostly jerk baiting or free line small bait. Maybe ML, Fast, $150 range? St. Criox?Suggestions?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Plenty of knowledge on PFF!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Ditch St. Croix. Over-rated for what they are. Super short grips, heavy blanks, subpar guides. I've fished plenty of them, we have a St. Croix rep. on our pro staff team at the bait company that I work at. The only time I fish St. Croix rods is when I throw the Legend Tournament series when throwing big baits at musky in fresh water. Go with a Star Rods Stellar Lite if you want an insanely light, very well built inshore rod with a lifetime warranty that's inside your price range. In my opinion there are no rods that rival Stellar Lite rods in the $100-$150 price range. I love my Shimano Crucial rods as well, but they're a bit over that $150 mark.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We have a few, but I'll still have to insist Shakespeare UglySick Inshore series is pretty good, and reasonably priced. Another one of my favorites, is a Falcon inshore series. Here is a link to a thread along the same topic...
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/best-inshore-saltwater-spinning-rod-340305/?highlight=Rods


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> We have a few, but I'll still have to insist Shakespeare UglySick Inshore series is pretty good, and reasonably priced. Another one of my favorites, is a Falcon inshore series. Here is a link to a thread along the same topic...
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/best-inshore-saltwater-spinning-rod-340305/?highlight=Rods


Yup, the Ugly Stik Inshore Select series, priced @ $50, is also a killer rod for the money. The 7' models have oddly-proportioned grips that don't match up well (weight-wise) with most reels, but the 7' 6'' models are absolutely AWESOME rods for most 3500-4k sized spinning reels. Same with the Falcons. Another really great rod.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Look at the outcast tournament series with the k guides. I fished my friends pairs with a spin fisher v and it was real nice and I found one brand new at the flea market for $20 a week ago. I fished it today for the first time paired with a shimano symmetry 3000 and it's an awesome combo.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I have 2 stradic reels 3000 & 4000, I have 1 8' Shimano Teramar "$120.00" rod works great for long casts and action but it's more for my live bait fishing. The 2nd 1 I have is a 7' star rod it works great for lures and Flounder jigging. I paid $60.00 for the star rod at outcast and I am very happy with it. I might go back and pick up a 7' 6" if they have any left. I also look at the guides and butt length long is better IMHO, and I alway get a rod with 8 or more line guides. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Shimano Stimula 7' medium action. havnt seen any around town but you can get them off line for about 30 bucks! I have a 3K size reel on it and its my favorite rods for specks and reds. I use it way more than my high dollar shimano inshore rods. just be sure to get the one piece rod


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Rods*

I read the thread that was referenced and it got me to thinking. 
I have every rod that I ever bought except for 8-10 that I sold or broke over the years. I always took good care of them and they took good care of me. I never "high-sticked" them and I never grabbed them in the middle to get extra leverage. Never slammed one in a door or closed the tailgate on one. The only one I can remember breaking due to shear stupidity was the one I left in the rocket launcher on the t-top. I was in a hurry to leave the launch because I had too many fish and I got what I deserved. 
I have over 50 rods that I could go out fishing with tomorrow. I still have the first Berkely Lighting Rod I bought with my own money in 1981. (It has a lifetime warranty on it and it says it on the rod!) I've got the 15' Lew's surf rod I bought that year also. How many of you remember the boron rods that where the best thing out there? Fast forward 25 years and I bought some G. Loomis rods that I paid over $300.00 each for in 2005-2006. In my boat right now I have St. Croix, Falcon, and Penn rods that I paid much less for.
In the last 8-10 years the rod technology has changed so much that it is hard to keep up with. There are dozens of much better rods out there that are 1/3 of what I paid for my G. Loomis rods 10 years ago. The craftmanship and cork on the Loomis rods are still top notch but blanks and guides have changed so much over the years. 
I know I got long winded but you can get a $100 rod now that is better that a $300 rod was 5-6 years ago. (Minus the expensive cork and craftsmanship) Five years from now you can buy another rod that is $120 and you will never touch your $100 dollar rod again because it feels ancient. As one of the previous threads said, find you a nice rod in your price range and go fishing.

P.S. From my own personal experience with Shimano rods and Costa sunglasses, lifetime warranty means they inflate the price because they know you will break it. I only ever broke one cheap rod. Every rod I bought that had lifetime warranty broke except the Lightning Rod and a Shimano Cumara.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm not looking for work right now, so I'm not trying to sell you something. If you have that kind of rod collection, then why not have one built? The Batson Rainshadow IP844 is reasonably priced, and a great popping blank. I fish Ft. Morgan inshore, and I have had a great 2 years catching Reds in the creeks with a couple of those. If you go that way, and stick to simple guide wraps and don't get fancy, you can get one in your price range, no more than 200 bucks depending on reel seat and grip material.
And if you want to go whole hog, get yourself a Phenix.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Fenwick HMG is an excellent inshore option at $100. The Penn Regiment is a great rod for around $150. 
There are plenty of opinions, and I doubt you'll find many that you would disagree with. I could even rattle off a list of 20 inshore rods I've been satisfied with, but there are a couple I've used recently and really enjoyed.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I second the Fenwick HMG, probably my favorite inshore rod for the money. The HMX series is nice too. 

I also like the St Croix Tidemaster for a lot of applications and the Shimano Clarus.


----------

